# Paranormal suggestions please :)



## JamiLee8203 (Mar 4, 2009)

Im new to the Kindle World and am in need of suggestions in the paranormal, hauntings, channeling, psychics, meduims etc genre...Im also looking for any suggestions on anything to do with 2012...Thank you for taking the time


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmmm, re: 2012, did you want fiction or non-fiction? You might want to take a look at the end of the world thread.

You've probably read Charlaine Harris's books already, but there's a book club for the Southern Vampire series that you might want to check out. They've finished _Dead Until Dark_ and are now working on _Living Dead in Dallas_. We had a paranormal romance thread a while ago, but I haven't seen it for a while, so it's probably down a few pages now. I'll see if I can find the links for you.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's the end of the world books thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3776.0.html

And here's one with a lot of good paranormal recommendations:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1104.0.html


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Christine Feehan is a good pick. She has several series that have paranormal in them. The Ghostwalker books and the Drake Sisters series are really good. She also has a Dark series that are vampire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'm having a moment.  There's an author who has a series about an FBI team of paranormals who go around crime solving (and recruiting other paranormals) and I can't remember her name....I'll do research and come back but someone will probably know who I'm talking about.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Hell House

The Exorcist

The Haunting of Hill House (Penguin Classics)


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I'm having a moment. There's an author who has a series about an FBI team of paranormals who go around crime solving (and recruiting other paranormals) and I can't remember her name....I'll do research and come back but someone will probably know who I'm talking about.


Savannah Russe has one like that with vampires though god only knows there are probably others too. I can't keep track of all the paranormal series lately.


----------



## DKristie1734 (Nov 14, 2008)

> JamiLee8203 said:
> 
> 
> > Im new to the Kindle World and am in need of suggestions in the paranormal, hauntings, channeling, psychics, meduims etc genre...Im also looking for any suggestions on anything to do with 2012...Thank you for taking the time


I read a lot of this genre also (here are some books I've really enjoyed. All are part of a series and are the 1st book of the series):

Urban Shaman--C.E. Murphy
Unshapley Things--Mark Del Franco
Magic Bites--Ilona Andrews
Nightlife--Rob Thurman
Dog Days--John Levitt
Moon Called--Patricia Briggs
Kitty and The Midnight Hour--Carrie Vaughn
Devil Inside--Jenna Black (some scenes w/explicit sexual content)
Black Magic Woman--Justin Gustains
Scent of Shadows--Vicki Peterson
Broken--Kelley Armstrong
Exit Strategy--Kelley Armstong (not paranormal but still a good read) 
Storm Front--Jim Butcher
Charlaine Harris & Kim Harrison are also excellent (but have been mentioned here before).

I hope this helps. Sorry I didn't have time to type up a synopsis but you've got a couple of suggestions to look into!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Found a series that might be good while perusing a free book blog:
http://www.sc2.com/e-books/a_plethora_of_deities.htm


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I just finished Vicki Pettersson's Zodiac series the first book: The Scent of Shadows.
I really enjoyed this series.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry for suggesting classics that are stand-alone novels and aren't part of a series.  I am growing to understand that a story isn't worth reading or telling if it can be told in less than seven books.  Forty years of reading and NOW I find out I was doing it wrong.


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

JamiLee8203 said:


> Im new to the Kindle World and am in need of suggestions in the paranormal, hauntings, channeling, psychics, meduims etc genre..


I always a little shy when an opportunity comes us to plug my own book, but it seems appropriate here. And I'll balance with another suggestion that is not my book!

High Spirits is a fictional retelling of the story of the Fox sisters, the original 'spirit-rappers' who coined the term 'medium' and started the spiritualist craze in th 1850's. The book was just picked up by a new publisher, so it will only be available on Kindle till the end of this month. Then it will disappear until the new edition comes out in 2010.



If you prefer non-fiction, this book proved invaluable to my research for the novel.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

The series of books about psychic FBI is by Kay Hooper. Most of them are available for Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> The series of books about psychic FBI is by Kay Hooper. Most of them are available for Kindle.


Yes, yes, yes!!!! We have a winner! Thanks for saving my mind for another day....

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> The series of books about psychic FBI is by Kay Hooper. Most of them are available for Kindle.


gotta look these up! I'm curious now


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sorry for suggesting classics that are stand-alone novels and aren't part of a series. I am growing to understand that a story isn't worth reading or telling if it can be told in less than seven books. Forty years of reading and NOW I find out I was doing it wrong.


It takes a big man to admit he doesn't know everything.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> The series of books about psychic FBI is by Kay Hooper. Most of them are available for Kindle.


These look really good. Have you read the series?


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I've read all of them. If you go on her website it will give you the order. But the ones on Kindle are not the total of them. They are written in sets of three but all end up relating if you know what I mean. I love books. -She also has a two book series Once A Thief and Always A Thief. I love them. I have read them several times. Enjoy.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> I've read all of them. If you go on her website it will give you the order. But the ones on Kindle are not the total of them. They are written in sets of three but all end up relating if you know what I mean. I love books. -She also has a two book series Once A Thief and Always A Thief. I love them. I have read them several times. Enjoy.


Thanks. I love the J.D. Robb books and I noticed that they compared her books to those. I'll go to her site and get the order. I think I'll enjoy them.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

You will. I keep clicking on the rest of hers to get them on Kindle. I still have the paperbacks so I can always read those when I want.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The Dresden Files, of course.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> The series of books about psychic FBI is by Kay Hooper. Most of them are available for Kindle.


I love her books. Betsy thanks soo much for asking and Soapy70 for answering. I couldn't for the life of me remember the author either.

theresam


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

The author that got me into paranormal books is Laurell K Hamilton.  I love her Anita Blake series, which starts with Guilty Pleasures.  
Her later books become well, more porn like.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

basically you'd want to stop at LKH's eighth book to avoid the porn-like turn in the story.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I think the Merry Gentry series by Hamilton is far better than the Anita Blake series....just a side note LOL

My favorite paranormal authors:
Kim Harrison
Patricia Briggs
Kelley Armstrong
Vicki Pettersson (new addition, i just FLEW through her first 3 books)
JR Ward
Jeaniene Frost
Ilona Andrews
Charlaine Harris


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> I've read all of them. If you go on her website it will give you the order. But the ones on Kindle are not the total of them. They are written in sets of three but all end up relating if you know what I mean. I love books. -She also has a two book series Once A Thief and Always A Thief. I love them. I have read them several times. Enjoy.


Bought some of her books and am really enjoying them. My daughter loves them as well. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

